

Ash HN: Which is best to host web app? - hodbby

My site currently works in host-gator.
It is very slow.
I am looking for a new place for my site (web app).<p>Please advise For fast, reliable and affordable price.
Thanks
======
duiker101
Really depends on what you mean with webapp... if you say hostgator I suppose
you are talking about a PHP website. It's been a long time since I last used
one of those services, I now host everything on my Rackspace VPS. For ~15$
each month I have a VPS all for me wich I can manage as I want. Otherway I
heard a lot of people saying that Heroku (Ruby, Node.js, Clojure, Java,
Python, and Scala)is very good. Or Google App Engine (Java, Python, Go)

~~~
hodbby
Yes it is custom php. does it mean google app and heroku is out of question?

~~~
duiker101
Yes, but there is <https://phpfog.com/> which should be really good. It's
developed by appfog, which is like Heroku and AppEngine

~~~
timjahn
We're hosting matchist (<http://matchist.com>) right now with PHP Fog and it's
great if you want to just get going. I didn't want to (at least for now) deal
with any sysadmin stuff.

We threw up our custom CodeIgniter install, configured our custom domains, SSL
certs, etc. and there was (and still is) very little friction in getting
going. Their support is also fantastic - immediate instant chat every time.

That said, if you're looking for granular custom control, PHP Fog isn't for
you. (No cron jobs, no access to logs, etc.)

~~~
martinwnet
How does the pricing compare?

------
jfaucett
I like linode - $20 a month you get your own machine, service is great, docs
are too. All I can say is maybe its too much for what you want. You also
probably need to know what you're doing but as said the docs are really good
so I think even total newbies would have no problems with copy/paste.

------
thatusertwo
I've had a good experience with Godaddy, there was a lot of bad press a few
months ago, but I've had no serious problems in 4 years. I have 5 or 6
different sites hosted with them.

------
boolean
Take a look at dotCloud too. It's simple:
<http://docs.dotcloud.com/0.4/services/php/>

------
sergiotapia
Check out:

GearHost (10$/month cloud hosting) Softsys Hosting (great Windows VPS for
15$/month) AppFog ASmallOrange

